
Record a MediaStream directly as a MP3 file - hmontazeri
https://www.npmjs.com/package/stream-recorder-to-mp3
======
detaro
Am I just missing it or doesn't npm link to the repo behind it?

~~~
hmontazeri
Damn you’re right... let me link it: [https://github.com/hmontazeri/mic-
recorder-to-mp3](https://github.com/hmontazeri/mic-recorder-to-mp3)

